# New Scale Engineering website is cool



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I just checked out the new set-up. I saw things I never knew were available. Makes you want to buy stuff. Check it out:http://www.scaleengineering.com/


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Blimey Neo, how much commision are you on? LOL

Very cool site, been an admirer of Mark's work for a long time.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

They have some nice stuff.

I like their Super G+, G3 stepped face armature bushings.










The rear one is a flanged bushing too...

















__________________


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, Mark is a great guy to deal with and his stuff is ALWAYS top shelf!


----------

